# Sure, just bury that box!



## Archania (Mar 16, 2009)

In my house I am ripping out a bathroom the previous owner added. Found this gem... He buried the box behind the tile of the tub surround! Not to mention its not stapled, and its 14ga. on a 20 amp breaker.
(sorry the pic is a little grainy)


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Archania said:


> In my house I am ripping out a bathroom the previous owner added. Found this gem... He buried the box behind the tile of the tub surround! Not to mention its not stapled, and its 14ga. on a 20 amp breaker.
> (sorry the pic is a little grainy)


It could have been worse. If it was Long Island NY you would have had to go out in the backyard and used a shovel to find it....


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

macmikeman said:


> It could have been worse. If it was Long Island NY you would have had to go out in the backyard and used a shovel to find it....


Dude, he has a freaking map of the exact locations of the boxes....Why do you have a hard on for B4T?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Dude, he has a freaking map of the exact locations of the boxes....Why do you have a hard on for B4T?


Funny thing is if I use those POS direct burial wire nuts, it would be a nightmare to find the splices.. :no:

My PVC boxes are just ahead of the times..


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

B4T said:


> My PVC boxes are just ahead of the times..


Have you thought about taking your splice, putting it in a ziploc bag filled with scotch-kote? That would last FOREVER


----------

